# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C > سوال: تابع delay  در ++vc

## alicam

سلام دوستان 
میدونیم که در tc3  یک تابع است که اسم اون delay  برای ایجاد تاخیر در برنامه به کار میره. اما من اصلا در نسخه های بعدی سی پلاس این تابع رو ندیدم. اول فکر کردم که شاید بشه با timer  کارش رو درست کرد. اما نمیشه. یعنی میشه . اما در برنامه های کنسول نمیشه. 
دوستان اگه کسی تابع مانند این تابع رو میشناسه معرفی کنه. 
اگه آدرسی رو در  msdn  هم بدین ممنون میشم. 
موفق باشین

----------


## Nima_NF

تابع Sleep که به میلی ثانیه است:

#include <windows.h>  

Sleep(3000);

----------


## meisam.jafarian

البته توجه كنيد كه تابع Sleep كلا بايد كمتر در برنامه استفاده شود چون در زمان اجراي آن برنامه به نوعي هنگ ميكند.

----------

